# Delphi SkyFi 3



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I want it


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

You're not the only one!


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Sounds good, but is it a good value?? How much will Delphi charge for the wearable kit?? the price for the kit can bring this unit up to the price of the big dog pioneer XM radio. I like that it allows for removable flash card.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Id buy one of those


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Am I the only one that hates this thing?

I liked the car based system, and this thing is too big to block my windshield (my SkyFi2 is to the right of my rear view mirror up near the roof line)

Also, I have the boombox and liked swapping between the two.....


----------

